# AN IDIOT (RG LUNATIC) IS ATTACKING THIS FORUM



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 26, 2008)

It is with sad news that I must report that a former member who is somewhere between imbecile and retard has decided to bring his unwanted and unsolicited dribblings on this forum. We did find this person (when he was a member) was highly intelligent and knowledgeable but was also mentally unstable to the point where he actually threatening members. Despite his knowledge of WW2 we took steps to ensure he was removed. We have now found due to his relocation he is occasionally coming on this forum and polluting it with his moronic drool that is representative of a villain from the old Batman show. We will do everything in our power to ensure this idiot is immediately removed from this site.

It’s unfortunate because in essence he is just a wanna-be and was probably the school yard punching bag in his adolescent years.

BTW he was recently hospitalized - let's hope his stay was painful.

Thank You;

FBJ


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 26, 2008)

WHO WAS IT!!!!!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 26, 2008)

syscom3 said:


> WHO WAS IT!!!!!


We are pretty sure who it is, when we have a 100% ID I'll be more than willing to share that information so all our members will know what an idiot this guy is.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 26, 2008)

Wasn't me...

Keep up the good work. I truly appreciate the effort the Moderators put out to keep this sight up and running and in a civil manor.

Thank you.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 26, 2008)

The funny thing is he thinks that people are not allowed to have there opinions here. 

That is flat out wrong? If any member of this forum feels this way they should PM a moderator and the issue will be worked out in a civil manner.

Everyone is entitled to there opinion and views on any subject, and if everyone stays civil we can all learn from each other.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 26, 2008)

Classic ww2aircraft.net quotes:

fly boy said: "isn't that the first jet bomber? becasue i have flown one in a flight sim before and i know how it handles"

fly boy said: "wait what ok who made the b-2 crash come on people that messed up its a b-2"


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 26, 2008)

Test post........

(edited)
Wasn't me I guess.

wheew!!!


----------



## drgondog (Feb 26, 2008)

FLYBOYJ said:


> It is with sad news that I must report that a former member who is somewhere between imbecile and retard has decided to bring his unwanted and unsolicited dribblings on this forum. We did find this person (when he was a member) was highly intelligent and knowledgeable but was also mentally unstable to the point where he actually threatening members. Despite his knowledge of WW2 we took steps to ensure he was removed. We have now found due to his relocation he is occasionally coming on this forum and polluting it with his moronic drool that is representative of a villain from the old Batman show. We will do everything in our power to ensure this idiot is immediately removed from this site.
> 
> It’s unfortunate because in essence he is just a wanna-be and was probably the school yard punching bag in his adolescent years.
> 
> ...



Dang it! How did you find out I escaped so fast??


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 26, 2008)

Just wondering, what does come in between an imbecile and a retard anyway? Inquireing minds want to know.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 26, 2008)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Just wondering, what does come in between an imbecile and a retard anyway? Inquireing minds want to know.



"Our Boy!"


----------



## SoD Stitch (Feb 26, 2008)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Just wondering, what does come in between an imbecile and a retard anyway? Inquireing minds want to know.



Moron? Mental furball?


----------



## Erich (Feb 26, 2008)

Bile duct ..... ?


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 26, 2008)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Just wondering, what does come in between an imbecile and a retard anyway? Inquireing minds want to know.



*Cretin* is the oldest and probably comes from an old French word for Christian. The implication was that people with significant intellectual or developmental disabilities were "still human" (or "still Christian") and deserved to be treated with basic human dignity. This term has not been used in any serious or scientific endeavor since the middle of the 20th century and is now always considered a term of abuse: notably, in the 1964 movie Becket (film), King Henry II calls his son and heir a "cretin." "Cretinism" is also used as an obsolescent term to refer to the condition of congenital hypothyroidism, in which there is some degree of mental retardation. 

*Idiot* indicated the greatest degree of intellectual disability, where the mental age is two years or less, and the person cannot guard himself or herself against common physical dangers. The term was gradually replaced by the term profound mental retardation. 

*Imbecile* indicated an intellectual disability less extreme than idiocy and not necessarily inherited. It is now usually subdivided into two categories, known as severe mental retardation and moderate mental retardation. 

*Moron* was defined by the American Association for the Study of the Feeble-minded in 1910, following work by Henry H. Goddard, as the term for an adult with a mental age between eight and twelve; mild mental retardation is now the term for this condition. Alternative definitions of these terms based on IQ were also used. This group was known in UK law from 1911 to 1959/60 as "feeble-minded."


----------



## ccheese (Feb 26, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> If any member of this forum feels this way they should PM a moderator and the issue will be worked out in a civil manner.
> 
> Everyone is entitled to there opinion and views on any subject, and if everyone stays civil we can all learn from each other.




I like the way you put that, Chris. Plain, simple and to the point.

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 26, 2008)

Nincompoop?


----------



## Njaco (Feb 26, 2008)

If its who I think it is, I can only say that FlyboyJ is spot on. I wasn't a member then but I read some of his posts. Great knowledge wrapped up in a oxygen thief's brain.

Trust the Mods and Admins. They definately know what they are doing.


----------



## timshatz (Feb 26, 2008)

syscom3 said:


> *Cretin* is the oldest and probably comes from an old French word for Christian. The implication was that people with significant intellectual or developmental disabilities were "still human" (or "still Christian") and deserved to be treated with basic human dignity. This term has not been used in any serious or scientific endeavor since the middle of the 20th century and is now always considered a term of abuse: notably, in the 1964 movie Becket (film), King Henry II calls his son and heir a "cretin." "Cretinism" is also used as an obsolescent term to refer to the condition of congenital hypothyroidism, in which there is some degree of mental retardation.
> 
> *Idiot* indicated the greatest degree of intellectual disability, where the mental age is two years or less, and the person cannot guard himself or herself against common physical dangers. The term was gradually replaced by the term profound mental retardation.
> 
> ...




That is one of those wierd things I've always wanted to know but never cared enought to find out. More or less, "Interested, but not very" kind of way. 

Good post Sys.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 26, 2008)

What country did he reside?


----------



## evangilder (Feb 26, 2008)

I don't think "attack" is quite the right word. I'd say it's more like a child throwing a tantrum. Somebody who thinks that coming here to insult the admins and mods is "cool". Whatever...


----------



## BlackDawn (Feb 26, 2008)

*I am Lunatic and I am an idiot.*

*I just tipped my hand*​

*I'm reposting this idiot's post so everyone on this forum could see what an @sshole we have to deal with every so often.*



BlackDawn said:


> I'm PM'ing this to you because I'm sure my reply will be deleted.....



Original Post

Flyboy, lets be clear. You're confusing an attack on this Forum with an attack on _*YOU*_ (and the other dictators who've stolen this Forum).

But I guess to you these are one and the same right?
*
If I were attacking this Forum it would be unusable.*

I'm just amusing myself and watching you squirm right now... got some time to kill.



FLYBOYJ said:


> It is with sad news that I must report that a former member who is somewhere between imbecile and retard has decided to bring his unwanted and unsolicited dribblings on this forum. We did find this person (when he was a member) was highly intelligent and knowledgeable but was also mentally unstable to the point where he actually threatening members.



THAT'S A LIE. I never threatened anyone. I was threatened with physical violence by one of the moderators should he be able to find me, but I never threatened anyone in any way.



FLYBOYJ said:


> Despite his knowledge of WW2 we took steps to insure he was removed. We have now found due to his relocation he is occasionally coming on this forum and polluting it with his moronic drool that is representative of a villain from the old Batman show.



Another lie. I had a disagreement concerning history with another member who later became a moderator. In one of his pm's to me he had promised he was going to have me removed from the board and when he became a moderator he quickly made good on his promise. I worked this out with David and returned to the board but you then acted on behalf of your buddy and banned me again for the flimsiest of reasons based mostly upon a post that you edited in such a way ("any response and your banned") to justify your actions _after_ I PM'd you.

NOTE: this was in direct violation of David's and my agreement - specifically that if I was to be banned in the future it would be by him and no one else!



FLYBOYJ said:


> We will do everything in our power to ensure this idiot is immediately removed from this site.



LOL - I'm just amusing myself with you guys right now. When I return from the ME this time (my last trip BTW), I'll deal with this issue in earnest.

When the time comes, we shall see how much "power" you really have  



FLYBOYJ said:


> It’s unfortunate because in essence he is just a wanna-be and was probably the school yard punching bag in his adolescent years.



Me the "wanna-be"? You're dreaming m8. In the last 3 years since you first banned me I've made millions of $ and seen more action than you can dream of.

I tried to contact David to see what was up with his not keeping his word, but got no replies. Too bad for him since I'd simply have made him a cash offer for this board and dealt with it that way.



FLYBOYJ said:


> BTW he was recently hospitalized - let's hope his stay was painful.FBJ



It was. I took a large caliber hit to the chest fired by a kid almost a quarter mile away. My BA stopped the round but it shattered my ribs, collapsed my lung, and caused my heart to go into shock. It's taken me over six months of rehab to get cleared to return to the field. This was the second time I've been seriously wounded in the last couple of years. Last time I'd had my foot ripped open by a roadside bomb (the driver was killed, the seat ripped off the frame and sliced through my boot).

The funny thing is, I thought I was going to die and one of the few regrets that passed through my mind was that I'd never dealt with the unjust way I was treated by those of you who usurped this board. Literally hundreds of hours distracting myself from the day to day horror of my Father's slow death. So you can bet I'm going to deal with this in full measure when I have the time to do so!

Anyway, you will be glad to know that I will stop posting here soon. I'll be gone for at least 3 months, perhaps as much as 6 months.

When I return I promise I'll not be so forgiving about your deleting my posts. It'd be fun to demonstrate now but I ship out in a couple of weeks and don't have the time to follow it through.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 26, 2008)

Dude, you have a serious problem. Its just the internet. Spending as much time as you are apparently doing is called STALKING and its a crime in some parts. Get a life.

But you are amusing.


oh, if you don't like this forum, take your"millions" and start your own forum. I just don't get this.


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 26, 2008)

I guess my question to you is why come back at all if you dont like it. Plan and simple? All you are doing is trying to pick a fight.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 26, 2008)

Haven't been around long enough to know your past Blackdawn, but you do seem to be a bit over the top on this issue. You take the time to send me and most likely every other poster in this thread a PM tells me you have way too much time on your hands. 
I do hope you get better from your injuries and think you need to take some time off and deal with any other issues you may have (mental, physical, whatever they may be).


----------



## Njaco (Feb 26, 2008)

The type of injury he has will never heal.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 26, 2008)

What exactly is your point, Lunatic? Is this how you get your jollies? Should we give a crap how you feel or that you feel you have been treated unjustly?


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 26, 2008)

Those stats if accurate are somewhat worrying but they do not surprise me. I think they encapsulate most of the things to do with the internet whether it is forums or YouTube etc. 

I thought this site would be no different and those who kindly say cheers to my vid posts are often the mods et al. But I am adult enough to realise that you won't get everyone saying thanks. This is a fact of life however disappointing. 

Quality over quantity I console myself!

Anyway, I have strong feelings about the politics of WW2 but I prefer to stick to discussing the hardware and personalities etc. I mean, after all, the site does have 'aircraft' in the title which should indicate what we wanna discuss. 

This is one of the best forums on the net and I for one appreciate all the hard work that goes into it behind the scenes.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 26, 2008)

One more thing, if you bought this forum and "took control", you would truly be an Army of one. We have seen how you operate, and you would quickly have people leaving this place in droves.


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 26, 2008)

evangilder said:


> What exactly is your point, Lunatic? Is this how you get your jollies? Should we give a crap how you feel or that you feel you have been treated unjustly?



I have to agree, You defiantly don't sound like you love or even like aviation. You seem to spend all your spare time trying to get back in here just to babble on like a child on how you hate this place.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 26, 2008)

The stats are screwed because he thinks that several members here are the same person. He PM'd me thinking I was someone else.

I say again, I've seen his history on this board and the Admins and Mods are correct. He has the problem.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 26, 2008)

He claimed to have been shot - ha! He probably got VD from visiting gay bars. In any event jerk-off post away, we're just going to continue to ban your silly ass.

BTW - I've pissed inside more planes than you have ever dreamed of putting your faggoty hands on!!!! You are nothing more than a wanna-be and probably would get airsick from watching RC aircraft fly....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 26, 2008)

To answer my own question:

imbecile - BlackDawn - retard ?

Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 26, 2008)

You dont suppose hes the type that would vote for Obama?


----------



## timshatz (Feb 26, 2008)

evangilder said:


> One more thing, if you bought this forum and "took control", you would truly be an Army of one. We have seen how you operate, and you would quickly have people leaving this place in droves.



Good point, good post. Having a party doesn't mean anybody is gonna show.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 26, 2008)

BlackDawn said:


> The funny thing is, I thought I was going to die



*AND WE WOULD OF THROWN A FRIGGIN PARTY!*​


----------



## Njaco (Feb 26, 2008)

*censored*


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 26, 2008)

BlackDawn said:


> This was the second time I've been seriously wounded in the last couple of years. Last time I'd had my foot ripped open by a roadside bomb (the driver was killed, the seat ripped off the frame and sliced through my boot).




_Real translation - *"I slipped in the shower and got impaled with my newest sextoy. As I bounced off the wall I landed on my impaled fat ass right on the toilet seat - impaled and stuck to the toilet. The fire department had to come - cut a hole in my house and pull me from my bathroom"*_


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 26, 2008)

Man, you guys are cruel. Remind me not to get on your bad side!!!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 26, 2008)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Man, you guys are cruel. Remind me not to get on your bad side!!!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 26, 2008)

Can't decide whether he deserves it or its just wasted on him.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 26, 2008)

LMFAO!!!! That picture is priceless. And if our friend is half as bad as you guys describe it is fitting...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 26, 2008)

FLYBOYJ said:


> BTW - I've pissed inside more planes than you have ever dreamed of putting your faggoty hands on!!!! You are nothing more than a wanna-be and probably would get airsick from watching RC aircraft fly....






Thats going into the quote thread I am going to start!


----------



## DBII (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 26, 2008)

I think I know who this guy is, but I'll let you guys fight it out.

As far as his comment about admins doing most of the posting though.........yeah, it's true. Just look at the numbers. Yeah, we wish we could get more participation out of newbies and everyone. But isn't that "sort of" the job of the admins, to keep threads going and get some threads started? And, as I see it, the admins (and others) here know a S**T load more about planes, WWII, pilots, etc, than I do. Why open my mouth and show my stupidity when I can just read and learn?

But I'll still post in the Breaking News thread!!!!!!! Now THAT, I know about!!!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 26, 2008)

He's the old member Lunatic Thor....


----------



## k9kiwi (Feb 26, 2008)

> I thought I was going to die and one of the few regrets that passed through my mind was that I'd never dealt with the unjust way I was treated by those of you who usurped this board



Feck my dog sunshine!!!!

A honking high caliber hit to the chest? collapsed lung? heart stopping?

And all you can do is think about the nasty people on this forum that threw stones at a fool.

You need to get a life.   (or get one back, whatever)

Sympathy is in the dictionary between sh!t and syphillis.


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 26, 2008)

Well ive never read any posts by this guy i think? but i can say one thing hes never been in the service for our country. sounds to me like a tongue flapping kid that got punched by his momma too many times  see lucky i told you crack is not good !


----------



## Maestro (Feb 27, 2008)

Okay... So that's the weirdo who PMed me replies to your first post of this thread, FBJ... Saying that he wasn't attacking the forum but _you_ and the mods personnally and blah, blah, blah...

Why did he send me those PMs (four in total) ? I have no idea. But who gives a f*ck anyway ?


----------



## Marcel (Feb 27, 2008)

Glad I didn't get any PM's from him, I don't like spam. But regardless how bad he was treated (whatever, I don't know the story), I think it's rather childish to keep on trying to get revence for more than a year. Then you seriously need to get a live or at least go to a psychiatrist. Mybe he spend to much time in a coffeshop in Amsterdam?


----------



## Maestro (Feb 27, 2008)

Marcel said:


> Mybe he spend to much time in a coffeshop in Amsterdam?



Is that where they sells Heroin in Nederlands ?

"Yes, I would like a muffin with a large coffee and one kilo of Heroin for take out, please."


----------



## Freebird (Feb 27, 2008)

FLYBOYJ said:


> We are pretty sure who it is, when we have a 100% ID I'll be more than willing to share that information so all our members will know what an idiot this guy is.



Hi Joe, was this the same guy "Monk" that was posting on Syscom's thread? I got a PM from him now the thread is locked up too.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 27, 2008)

Like Les said it was Lunatic. I wondered the same thing if it was also Monk. I have a feeling he's been lurking around here.

Its one thing to have knowledge and another completely to believe only you know everything and everybody else just can't handle the "truth".

But he has some serious, serious problems if he is making it a hobby to attack this forum. A case study in a lost mind. And the sad thing is he will never, ever realize it.

Theodore Kaczynski's brother in the flesh.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes this was Monk and several other people. He obviously is mentaly unstable that he wants to have "revenge" in a forum.

A sad sad individual...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 27, 2008)

freebird said:


> Hi Joe, was this the same guy "Monk" that was posting on Syscom's thread? I got a PM from him now the thread is locked up too.



Thread will be open again soon, once all this crap is over.


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Feb 27, 2008)

Who was this Monk person? Sorry, I'm a bit at a loss here.


----------



## A4K (Feb 27, 2008)

With such a tight security net, how did all our Aussies get in??!!


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Feb 27, 2008)

hay at least it wasn't me was it?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 27, 2008)

Milos Sijacki said:


> Who was this Monk person? Sorry, I'm a bit at a loss here.



Monk was just another account that was started.

This person is a former member of this forum who went by the name RG_Lunatic and Lunatic.

His name is very fitting.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 27, 2008)

Maestro said:


> Is that where they sells Heroin in Nederlands ?
> 
> "Yes, I would like a muffin with a large coffee and one kilo of Heroin for take out, please."



Well, only softdrugs, would you like a spacecake with your coffee, sir?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 27, 2008)

freebird said:


> Hi Joe, was this the same guy "Monk" that was posting on Syscom's thread? I got a PM from him now the thread is locked up too.


Yep - RG_Lunatic - the biggest moron we have ever had on this site, bent on revenge against all us evil mods and admin folks. He claims he's some kind of operative but in essence he's just a jerkoff with a laptop and a Verizon wireless card who doesn't have a life or a brain. Yes freebird, the same guy.

I appreciate the support all the membership is giving us - it seems all of you who got his moronic e mail recognize what an idiot this guy is.


----------



## Heinz (Feb 27, 2008)

I copped a crazy PM too. WHAT THE HELL! 

Ramblings of a crazed individual. For the record Moderators are aces.


----------



## Becca (Feb 27, 2008)

k9kiwi said:


> Feck my dog sunshine!!!!
> 
> A honking high caliber hit to the chest? collapsed lung? heart stopping?
> 
> ...



WELL PUT!! Kiwi. While reading the rest of the rebuttals to an idiot, I was thinking how f*cking sad it was that he hadn't been able to get along in the sand box, and when teetering on the brink of death:ROLLS EYES:instead of making peace with God to save his ignorant ass he was planning the demise of a site on the internet that had upset him. 

Buddy, save your breath..(or font) you'll need it later to blow up your date! 

The more humane side of me thinks that HOPEFULLY loserguy gets some psychohelp.


----------



## timshatz (Feb 27, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> But I'll still post in the Breaking News thread!!!!!!! Now THAT, I know about!!!!



Still the best thread, sorry guys. That one is the first one I check.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 27, 2008)

Les'Bride said:


> Buddy, save your breath..(or font) you'll need it later to blow up your date!
> .


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 27, 2008)

Hmm, never knew the guy, but I read his post as Blackdawn, he's one can short of a six-pack. 
Think he'll come back with a new account?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 27, 2008)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> Hmm, never knew the guy, but I read his post as Blackdawn, he's one can short of a six-pack.
> Think he'll come back with a new account?



He might - and I would welcome all of our membership to publicly humiliate him.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 27, 2008)

FLYBOYJ said:


> He might - and I would welcome all of our membership to publicly humiliate him.



Sounds good, I'm not as witty as the rest of you guys, but I can come up with a few choice words.


----------



## DBII (Feb 27, 2008)

He is not one can short of a six pack. He is missing the plastic that holds the cans together and they are just rolling around his head.

DBII


----------



## Njaco (Feb 27, 2008)

He doesn't have a head.

FlyboyJ, you're not telling us what to do, are you? Huh? I mean, the Mods and Admins are so strict and bossy and pushing everyone around I think I may just have to pack up and go to another forum, maybe a Wal-Mart forum. Yeah, thats it. This place is SO oppressive!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 27, 2008)

DBII said:


> He is not one can short of a six pack. He is missing the plastic that holds the cans together and they are just rolling around his head.
> 
> DBII



Thanks for the correction, guess I gave lunatic too much credit.


----------



## DBII (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 27, 2008)

I just cant believe that someone would be so bent out of shape over the internet.

I mean I make a lot of posts when I am at work and have nothing to do but for someone to worry so much about what is going on in the internet or what happened to them on the internet is really missing a few screws.

I mean there is more to life. He must not have very many friends (probably never had any), I remember him saying something about how he hated the British because when he apparantly lived in England they would pick on him all the time.

I really do think that he was picked on his whole life and does not understand how to live in the real world. The internet is his life I guess.

*RG_Lunatic or whatever your real name is, I just want you to know that I really hope you find peace in your life. You need to come to terms with your instability. There are doctors and clinics that can help you.

Please if you read this I am begging you to go and seek professional help. You are obviously a disturbed man. Try finding a friend (not an imaginary one) who might be able to help you through your troubled times.

You are sick my friend and you really need some help. Go get it....*


----------



## Njaco (Feb 27, 2008)

ditto.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm with Njaco.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 27, 2008)

Well we all need a good laugh at the expense of someone else every now and again, if they bring it on themselves it is just funnier...


----------



## ccheese (Feb 27, 2008)

He act's like somebody pee'd in his corn flakes !!

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 27, 2008)

Got a PM from this individual.... Have no idea what so ever, WHY....

But, to get back to the topic at hand....

*With such a tight security net, HOW did all our Aussies get IN??!!*


----------



## DBII (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## ccheese (Feb 27, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> But, to get back to the topic at hand....
> 
> *With such a tight security net, HOW did all our Aussies get IN??!!*



Lucky.... they know people in high places.....

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 27, 2008)

ccheese said:


> Lucky.... they know people in high places.....
> 
> Charles



Barack Obama?


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Feb 27, 2008)

The reason I havent posted in a while (nobody noticed ?) is because I took a staple to the finger.....
I was lucky...it missed the bone....but I stopped breathing for a coupla seconds.
Then to cap it all.....I bust a string on my guitar....
Well ...you can imagine......I just went to pieces..
It was all your fault
I'm gonna get even.....next time I send you a picture it will be the wrong way round or something....that will mess with your heads right ??
Sounds of evil laughter......
Lunatic ?? You aint seen nothing......


----------



## ccheese (Feb 27, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> Barack Obama?



TL... I think I'm going to be sick....

Charles


----------



## ccheese (Feb 27, 2008)

CRASHGATE3 said:


> The reason I havent posted in a while (nobody noticed ?) is because I took a staple to the finger.....
> I was lucky...it missed the bone....but I stopped breathing for a coupla seconds.
> Then to cap it all.....I busted a string on my guitar....
> Well ...you can imagine......I just went to pieces..
> It was all your fault......



Gee Crashgate.... sorry to hear you're down on your luck, Pal. Is there anything we can do ? (no I don't have the winning lottery ticket).

You have been missed.....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 27, 2008)

I hope you finger is OK. Hope it wasn't your middle finger, I don't know how I'd drive a car without the use of my middle finger? Were you able to salvage the staple for re-use?


----------



## ccheese (Feb 27, 2008)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Were you able to salvage the staple for re-use?




Bucky.... My man, you are all heart ! Always thinking of the environment.
My kinda guy !

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey everyone, Crashgate is back. We can now stop IM'ing the admins wondering what happened to our pal.

Glad to hear everything is better.

P.S. Charles - Believe me.............that was a joke!


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 27, 2008)

BlackDawn. Anybody heard of this guy? I just received a deranged ranting that included potential threats of violence against the mods. Where did this guy come from. Never seen him before.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 27, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> P.S. Charles - Believe me.............that was a joke!




TL.... I knew that ! 

You need to tell Crashgate about the buddy system...

Charles


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 27, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> BlackDawn. Anybody heard of this guy? I just received a deranged ranting that included potential threats of violence against the mods. Where did this guy come from. Never seen him before.


He's really *RG LUNATIC!*

Here's his pic....


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 27, 2008)

RG Lunatic. That one I think I have seen. His name fits.


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Feb 27, 2008)

Kept the staple as a souvenir....changed the guitar string....working through it ....ok
Reading you guys keeps me happy...
By the way...we just had an earthquake early hours of the morning !!
The earth moved for me at last....
Epicentre just a few miles away !! scared me shi#less


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 27, 2008)

Very scary. Be safe Crash.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 27, 2008)

I am really sorry to all you guys that you are having to endure these PMs from this *******. 

Its really pathetic really that he resorts to this childish banter.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 27, 2008)

timshatz said:


> Still the best thread, sorry guys. That one is the first one I check.




Your welcome.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm really behind the times here. Again.


----------



## Hunter368 (Feb 27, 2008)

I actually feel sorry for him, he is a very angry person. He needs more positive things in his life he can focus on.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 27, 2008)

Adler said it. He needs medical help. His rantings are not normal. Its creepy. I've never forgotten a crazy dude that showed up at work one day. Crazy people make all your senses go on high alert. Must be some primordial/reptilian brain thing related to fight or flight. Really creepy.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 27, 2008)

> By the way...we just had an earthquake early hours of the morning !!
> The earth moved for me at last....
> Epicentre just a few miles away !! scared me shi#less



Blame the Mods and Admins.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes, we also have usurped the power from mother nature....


----------



## DBII (Feb 27, 2008)

So your the ones that caused the huricane to strike LA?


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 27, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> .....Crazy people make all your senses go on high alert. Must be some primordial/reptilian brain thing related to fight or flight. Really creepy.




I feel the same way when the Clintons are on TV.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Freebird (Feb 28, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> *I am really sorry to all you guys that you are having to endure these PMs* from this *******.
> 
> Its really pathetic really that he resorts to this childish banter.



No big deal Chris, I get dozens of "spams" every day, just one more to the list...  



FLYBOYJ said:


> Yep - RG_Lunatic - the biggest moron we have ever had on this site, bent on revenge against all us evil mods and admin folks. He claims he's some kind of operative but in essence he's just a jerkoff with a laptop and a Verizon wireless card who doesn't have a life or a brain. Yes freebird, the same guy.
> 
> *I appreciate the support all the membership is giving us* - it seems all of you who got his moronic e mail recognize what an idiot this guy is.



*We apperciate all your work Joe, that of the other Mod's.* I had a couple of thoughts, I wonder what the other members think?

First, I was thinking it might help to clarify things if the Mod's who close a thread or ban someone include a short post noting the circumstances. This often happens, but not always. 

For example "Thread locked for until further notice due to flaming"
Or Member "X" banned for abusive language threatening PM's 

Also I noted Hunters earlier post asking about why someone is banned, it is usually obvious, {as they go ballistic in their last post}, *but I wonder perhaps if there should be an etiquette thread?* If a Mod gives a warning to {or bans} someone, post the offensive language {maybe without the members name} and have the comment "language like this is unacceptable". Then members { new members} can see this, and post accordingly.



DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I just cant believe that someone would be so bent out of shape over the internet.



*Again, it would seem obvious to most of us how to behave how to carry on a dialoge in a public setting,* including the internet, but apparently not to all. It should be like carrying on a conversation over your kitchen table. I see that Njaco, Tim, Bill, Thor, Charles, Lucky, Matt others have posted here, we sometimes disagree with each other but all know how to carry on a polite [if spirited} debate. 

However I am a little surprised to see even some of the more Senior members "sniping" "flaming", I notice lately that threads on the Ju87, Me109K and several others are closed because people can't seem to hold a civil discussion.

It's OK to post "I think you are wrong" or "I disagree with that because...", but I wonder why people have to resort to "You're an idiot" or "you have no idea what you are talking about"?

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/av...bility-fighter-attack-11124-5.html#post313082

*It seems that the Moderators are having to step in with "stop the bickering" too often*, can't we just stick to the facts opinions without the snide comments? Otherwise it ruins good threads that then have to be locked up.


----------



## ChainMan (Feb 28, 2008)

evangilder said:


> What exactly is your point, Lunatic? Is this how you get your jollies? Should we give a crap how you feel or that you feel you have been treated unjustly?
> 
> One more thing, if you bought this forum and "took control", you would truly be an Army of one. We have seen how you operate, and you would quickly have people leaving this place in droves.



If I'd bought the forum I'd have axed over half the moderators. I'd have asked those remaining to use there moderator nicks only to moderate and to post under member nicks. My only role beyond that would have been to make sure the moderators do not abuse their positions, I'd have excluded myself from any other official role. That's how a board should be run, just look at the other boards on the web for examples... This is just about the only forum where the moderators so dominate the posts.

And to the first part, yes this is how I amuse myself. I don't care how you feel, I'm just having a little fun and pointing out the facts to this forum's membership about what this place is really about. It's run by and for the moderators, the "community" crap is just that - crap! One has only to look at how you guys dominate the content and have diluted the focus of this board to see it.

As to the rest of it....

The proof is in the pudding. Look at the small number who have posted "there support" for the moderators here. Of over 13500 memberships, only about 300 have posted more than 10 times. Only about 150 have posted more than 50 times. 30 members make 80% of the posts, and the moderators/admins make more than half the posts. Alder by himself makes up about 10% of all posts! But how much real content have these guys provided? ALMOST NONE! When I was a member I contributed more actual primary source material than all the Moderators combine! (not even counting the package I sent to Horse).

As for why I'm "so pissed off", well generally speaking I'm not. This is just amusement. Unlike Adler, I am usually too busy to bother with this forum. But sometimes I have long periods of boredom - I'm in a remote location waiting on something. So I wrote some automata's and let them run, it's good practice as I need to write these things for real work on occasion. So now, as I sit in a cabin in the rockies acclimating myself to the altitude I'm playing with the results.

The only people I'm really pissed off with are Horse[USA] (the boards owner) and Joe (FlyboyJ).

Horse and I had an agreement and he has not honored it. The agreement had several parts, but most significantly:

1) My post "Setting the record strait about the ban (RG_Lunatic)" was not to be deleted or locked. But you have removed it.

2) Only Horse was to have the right to ban my Lunatic account.

At the time of the agreement, Adler was also to be removed from the moderators/admins group, but that didn't happen and I chose not to make an issue of it.

Also, as a thanks for his fairness at the time in the whole matter, I sent him half a gig (compressed) of primary sourced documents related to WWII, mostly concerning aircraft. Far more than all the other contributers to this forum combine!

Flyboy simply played games with his post to justify banning me (my Lunatic nick). His post (click here) did not originally include the "and your banned" crap, and did include the F word with spaces between each letter (i.e. "F U - -") to work around the forum filters. I opened a window to PM him, spent a while thinking about what to say, and finally decided on "What's your problem Flyboy?", and he banned me based upon his post-facto edits. A true man of character.

To Matt.... *I've made no threats of violence to anyone.* As long as those on this board limit there actions to the web I'll do the same. Furthermore, I've generally refrained from personal attacks as well. Unlike Flyboy, Adler, and numerous other Moderators (and some members as well), I do not hit below the belt.

You are probably mis-understanding an old issue I have with Adler, who repeatedly made comments about how if we were to meet in real life I'd be afraid of him, and then made a comment about how I better hope he's not able to find me, implying that if he could he'd do me harm. Don't you think it's odd that a moderator can threaten actual physical violence against a member and not be banned for it?

Well, nuff for now. Seems I'm to leave early, got to pack and get to NYC in a hurry. So it will probably be a while before I post again...

I'll be back!


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 28, 2008)

Well, I look at the whole thing this way............

This is the way the board is, take it or leave it.

Personally, I like it. Yes, there have even been times where someone said something that erk'ed me the wrong way. Big F'n deal. You know how I solve it? Click on the next post and read about something else.

This is Horse's toy and he can ban or make an admin out of anyone he wants. Last I checked, he is the one paying for it. (By the way, thank you Horse).

Ya know, I bet if you came back on here, minded your manners, you "may" even be welcomed back. Maybe not after all this, though.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 28, 2008)

ChainMan said:


> The proof is in the pudding. Look at the small number who have posted "there support" for the moderators here. Of over 13500 memberships, only about 300 have posted more than 10 times. Only about 150 have posted more than 50 times. 30 members make 80% of the posts, and the moderators/admins make more than half the posts. Alder by himself makes up about 10% of all posts!


Hmmm, and probably half of the post are your rampbling ones


ChainMan said:


> Well, nuff for now. Seems I'm to leave early, got to pack and get to NYC in a hurry. So it will probably be a while before I post again...
> 
> I'll be back!


I don't care, If you don't like the forum then why post, we don't like you, either, so piss off!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 28, 2008)

Even if you all you say is true (have not been a member long engouh to know what has occured with you and the moderators in the past), why waste your time somewhere you are obviously not wanted? Why not find another Forum to particupate and contribute on. Or better yet, spend your down time in the Rockies starting your own Forum where you can be King and do as you please?


----------



## ChainMan (Feb 28, 2008)

Freebird,

I was orginally banned for calling someone elses argument "horse dun". It was meant to be humorous. The ban (by Adler) had nothing to do with the thread in question, it was just his personal vendetta - before he was a moderator he swore he was going to find a way to have me removed from the board.

At least 40 people have been banned from this board. About half for good reason (trying to sell stuff, posting copyrighted material, foul language), but about half were for not giving into the moderators positions on various issues. They are especially sensitive to any arguments presenting America's justifications for actions not favorable to European nations, or especially the idea that Europe owes any kind of debt to America for WWII or the post-WWII reconstruction.

That's the facts on this board. Didn't used to be this way for the first year I was a member... then it got stolen and ruined.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 28, 2008)

Like I said, you can always start your own Forum and be Master of your Domain.


----------



## ChainMan (Feb 28, 2008)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Even if you all you say is true (have not been a member long engouh to know what has occured with you and the moderators in the past), why waste your time somewhere you are obviously not wanted? Why not find another Forum to particupate and contribute on. Or better yet, spend your down time in the Rockies starting your own Forum where you can be King and do as you please?



I made thousands of posts on this board, and posted huge amounts of primary source material and creating diagrams and analysis of those documents. Because of a personal difference with Adler I was banned. I spoke with Horse and he agreed it was personally motivated and reinstated me. Then it happened again and so I'm kinda pissed.

So why not have a little fun with these jerks?

Running a board requires consistent monitoring. As the owner you are responsible not to let it be used for illegal activities. Also, I'd have to watch the moderators and make sure they operated fairly and did not dominate the board. I don't have time for that.

The thing is I really do like what this board was created to be and what it should be. Perhaps the Moderators/Admins will get a clue and change how they do things. I doubt it but there is always a chance. What possible reason could there be to have over a dozen moderators/admins on a board with less than 50 active posters?

Well, I'm an hour late getting rolling. Got a long drive ahead of me... This is my last post! Really!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'd say I'll miss you, but I suspect you will be back.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 28, 2008)

ChainMan said:


> Freebird,
> 
> I was orginally banned for calling someone elses argument "horse dun". It was meant to be humorous. The ban (by Adler) had nothing to do with the thread in question, it was just his personal vendetta - before he was a moderator he swore he was going to find a way to have me removed from the board.



Ridiculous. You were banned for far more than that, and you know it. Your ban was a UNANIMOUS decision by all of the admins and mods of the time. It wasn't a personal vendetta by Adler. We had been more than patient with you and you got worse and worse after several warnings.


ChainMan said:


> At least 40 people have been banned from this board. About half for good reason (trying to sell stuff, posting copyrighted material, foul language), but about half were for not giving into the moderators positions on various issues. They are especially sensitive to any arguments presenting America's justifications for actions not favorable to European nations, or especially the idea that Europe owes any kind of debt to America for WWII or the post-WWII reconstruction.
> 
> That's the facts on this board. Didn't used to be this way for the first year I was a member... then it got stolen and ruined.



Those are the facts as YOU see them through your world. There have been *way more* than 40 banned here, most for spam and advertising. The ones who have been banned have been justified in more ways than you seem to understand. It has way more to do with etiquette and the way that they treat their fellow members, period.

Again, you need to find another sandbox to play in. If this place is "ruined" as you say, then feel free to go start up your own board. You've more than worn out your welcome.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 28, 2008)

Chainman, Blackdawn, Monk, Lunatic or whatever you want to hide behind.....

DON'T EVER PM ME AGAIN!!

I hate people like you. So much knowledge but God forbid you should lower yourself and teach someone else. I read your posts and they're filled with self-righteous indignation should someone question what you know. And you reply with putdowns and insults when they do. You're a loser. 



> I made thousands of posts on this board, and posted huge amounts of primary source material and creating diagrams and analysis of those documents.





> My only role beyond that would have been to make sure the moderators do not abuse their positions, I'd have excluded myself from any other official role.





> I'm just having a little fun and pointing out the facts to this forum's membership about what this place is really about.





> Also, as a thanks for his fairness at the time in the whole matter, I sent him half a gig (compressed) of primary sourced documents related to WWII, mostly concerning aircraft.





> When I return from the ME this time (my last trip BTW), I'll deal with this issue in earnest.





> It's taken me over six months of rehab to get cleared to return to the field. This was the second time I've been seriously wounded in the last couple of years. Last time I'd had my foot ripped open by a roadside bomb (the driver was killed, the seat ripped off the frame and sliced through my boot).





> That's how a board should be run, just look at the other boards on the web for examples...





> When I was a member I contributed more actual primary source material than all the Moderators combine!


Those posts just show how you yearn for acceptance and want to be given an Oscar for your superior intellect. I wipe my a** with better quotes that that.



> There have been way more than 40 banned here, most for spam and advertising. The ones who have been banned have been justified in more ways than you seem to understand. It has way more to do with etiquette and the way that they treat their fellow members, period.



They've been banned because of tantrums and having no social skills whatsoever. They spouted insults to everybody who DARED object to their superior knowledge. Thats not teaching or learning. Thats selfish ignorance.

And what world do you live in? Do you pay taxes gleefully? Do you buckle up because you feel like it? This whole world is managed by other people other than yourself who set rules and guidelines and punishment if the rules are not followed. What makes you so friggin special? A website that mirrors society pisses you off?



> Of over 13500 memberships, only about 300 have posted more than 10 times. Only about 150 have posted more than 50 times. 30 members make 80% of the posts, and the moderators/admins make more than half the posts. Alder by himself makes up about 10% of all posts!





> Flyboy simply played games with his post to justify banning me (my Lunatic nick). His post (click here) did not originally include the "and your banned" crap



You did all this work and its just amusing? You need serious help. You show all the signs that are and were exhibited in the personality of the Unabomber. You have a complex that is out of control.

Like I said, don't ever PM me again with your BS. The Mods and Admins KNOW what they are doing, its not up for a vote and if you don't like it, take your millions, your wounded, purple-heart bandaged a** and make your own website.



> .... I've made no threats of violence to anyone.



No threat needs to be made. You are a threat unto yourself....to the website, to the country and to humankind at large.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 28, 2008)

Lunatic said:


> So why not have a little fun with these jerks?



You really do live a lame life if this what you consider fun. You might try getting out some.

Again if you let what goes on in the internet rule your life you are pretty pathetic.




Lunatic said:


> This is my last post! Really!



I think we all sure as hell hope so...


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm depressed I didn't even rate a PM


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 28, 2008)

ChainMan said:


> I made thousands of posts on this board, and posted huge amounts of primary source material and creating diagrams and analysis of those documents. Because of a personal difference with Adler I was banned. I spoke with Horse and he agreed it was personally motivated and reinstated me. Then it happened again and so I'm kinda pissed.
> 
> So why not have a little fun with these jerks?
> 
> ...




I know you've gotten banned, but I want to get this off my chest. If you don't like how this forum is run, get out and make your own. I have not been around this forum as long as most of the other members, but I enjoy being able to discuss current events and WW2 related paraphenalia with other avaition enthusiats. I feel the admins and moderators are doing a fine job. I will say this once again, if you don't like it here,* THEN LEAVE!*


----------



## ccheese (Feb 28, 2008)

Njaco said:


> You are a threat unto yourself....to the website, to the country and to humankind at large.



Hear, Hear !!

Charles


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 28, 2008)

*I'm glad our membership sees what an idiot this guys is - here's his PM to me...*



> Flyboy,
> 
> I'm not an "operative". That would be an official position. I'd be consider a "consultant" of sorts. I'm not generally on the field of combat, but just being in that part of the ME is perilous.
> 
> Your such a patriotic stud - why aren't you in the ME? From your talk it seems you'd want to be there and man you could sure use the dough! LOL




Lunatic - you're an idiot - It wouldn't surprise me if you're flipping burgers somewhere on the east coast. In any event instead of buying this board, why don't you buy a gay internet dating service - more your style...

"ChainMan?" Next time why don't you use the name "Circlejerk." It fits you better!



ChainMan said:


> Well, I'm an hour late getting rolling. Got a long drive ahead of me... This is my last post! Really!


Promise?


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Feb 28, 2008)

I am also new to this forum. I think it works perfectly and that is run by competent and responsible people and I haven't suffered any torment from them. I agree with everyone else, if you don't like it , leave.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 28, 2008)

pbfoot said:


> I'm depressed I didn't even rate a PM



I got one. That must mean I'm much better than you! ha ha ha h


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 28, 2008)

pbfoot said:


> I'm depressed I didn't even rate a PM



I wouldnt worry to much about it, I didnt get one either pbfoot.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 28, 2008)

If he has enough money to buy the forum, he must have enough money to make his own.

Something is wrong with his reasoning.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 28, 2008)

Read his last post. He does not have the time or want the trouble of having to Moderate his own site. Looks like he'd rather let someone else do that, but it must be to his own liking from the little I know about this person.
Don't like what's cooking, get out of the Kitchen.

P.S. I did get a P.M. and I wasn't even around when this guy was on the board contributing.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 28, 2008)

Im just an as*hole and I play that part on the internet as well... Many people dislike me, and I could care less.... This is my internet home.... I spend a portion of what little "me" time I have on this site only.... I dont participate in any other message board... 

Many guys here are truly good friends of mine and the only thing that stops us from getting together is the free time to do so.... I know I could count on several guys here who would welcome me in if I showed up on thier doorstep... This place IS a second home to me....

Therefore, I not only do not put up with bullsh!t on this board, I go out of my way to eliminate it before there is a problem... I will pick fights, usually with newer members, in an effort to either push their buttons and see the true member inside, or to simply get them to say the wrong thing to a big ol longhaired bully of a Moderator so I can ban their as*....

I protect my own in whatever I do, and this site is no different.... I carry a blade on me at all times here in Mississippi, and I do so on this site....

*AND FOR THE RECORD, the Mods here had a talk with horse after the Lunatic was banned, the first and second time, and he was just fully fed up with LGs bullsh!t... He told us he lied to him to satiate him, made sh!t up so he would just leave him alone.... Horse is a non-confrontational individual, and this situation made him very uncomfortable.... He agreed that we did everything right... What the Lunatic says here concerning his first and second bannings is utter smegma.... He is not aware of the true converstions Horse had with the Mods here...

If a member becomes too disruptive for the community good, he's banned.... RG wore out his welcome, plain and simple... U dont get into pissing matches with Moderators, no matter how much THEY break the rules, its THEIR rules...*


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 28, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> This is my internet home.... I spend a portion of what little "me" time I have on this site only.... I dont participate in any other message board.....
> 
> .....This place IS a second home to me....



I couldn't have said it better. Well done Les.


----------



## Heinz (Feb 28, 2008)

I got one but think I was just hit randomly.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 28, 2008)

Here's what he posted to me.


> my reply
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



I love the last line. Freaking idiot! I can think of something to go thru his mind.


----------



## Heinz (Feb 28, 2008)

I got this

_____________________


Part2 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quote:
Originally Posted by DerAdlerIstGelandet 
The funny thing is he thinks that people are not allowed to have there opinions here.

That is flat out wrong? If any member of this forum feels this way they should PM a moderator and the issue will be worked out in a civil manner.

Everyone is entitled to there opinion and views on any subject, and if everyone stays civil we can all learn from each other. 

Adler you are so full of BS it makes me sick! It was YOU who threatened to track me down and beat me up! (That's funny too, I doubt you could have then, and now you'd not last a minute). I believe your words were "You better hope I don't find you". It was you who responded to my civil PM's with all caps replies full of cuss words and threats. It was you who swore you were going to have me removed from this board. If I had access to my old desktop machine I'd publish those correspondence right now - I will after my return.

The facts are the facts. You didn't like that I pointed out the fact that the number of German's involved in the Nazi party and its actions were much much larger than you want to believe. When presented with the facts you went berserk. Everything else stemmed from that and your vendetta against me and politicing on this board.

========================


Quote:
Originally Posted by Bucksnort101 
Keep up the good work. I truly appreciate the effort the Moderators put out to keep this sight up and running and in a civil manor. 

Bucksnort, they don't "keep the sight up and running in a civil manner", they dominate it!

Last August, while in the hospital, I amused myself by learning to write scripts to collect data off this board. Since so many of the membership have never posted or have not been active for a long time, I decided to define "active members" as those who had made at least 2 posts and had logged in within the previous six months. Here are the figures at that time:

Total posts: 230,875

Top 3 Posters:
DerAdlerIstGelandet (Moderator): 24,217
cheddar cheese (Moderator): 20,507
the lancaster kicks (Moderator): 20,023

So the top 3 posters, all moderators, made almost 30% of all posts.

But it gets worse. All moderators/admins together made over 50% of the posts. The top 20 posters made 72%, and the top 30 posters made 80%, of all posts made.
 
So while they try to present this as a board open to the public, it really is not. It is just a place where they write and you read. And if you express an opinion they don't like I assure you you will be shouted down and if you do not give in you will be banned. It didn't used to be this way. They've turned this forum into a source of historical pollution, nothing more.

The fact is this is a "club" where the moderators/admins present their opinions of WWII history as if it were the gospel and ban anyone who dissents.

=========

Have fun!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 28, 2008)

Dan, well said Bro - the feeling is mutual.

Lunatic - Listen dipsh!t...

Every PM you send to me I'm just going to post here after I or one of the other mods ban you. Understand that now there are an additional 50 or so people that have seen you for the moronic idiot that you are. Why don't you cut your losses and go play somewhere else because evidently you aren't welcomed here BY ANYONE.

BTW while you're in NY there's this big stone bridge connecting Brooklyn and Manhattan - why not visit it (you could actually walk across it) and while in the center spare the human race one less idiot and just jump. With a little luck you'll die quickly.


----------



## Red Baroness (Feb 28, 2008)

Ah, tis the season for the forum trolls, it seems. When I used to moderate, I got one that was WONDERFUL. I wish I had saved some of it, for when I need a laugh or three. Talking about the length of ears and how it applies to... god, I forget. 

I didn't even rate a PM. LOL probably because I wasn't active. I think the mods are doing a great job, and I haven't been here for very long at all!

The guy needs to get a life, stop living in his parent's basement playing World of Warcraft or whatever (Second Life? I dunno), watching hentai and pretending he's Sailor Venus or whatever. Seriously.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 28, 2008)

> BTW while you're in NY there's this big stone bridge connecting Brooklyn and Manhattan - why not visit it (you could actually walk across it) and while in the center spare the human race one less idiot and just jump. With a little luck you'll die quickly.



Just don't wash up on the Jersey side. I'll kick you back in.

You can't have a performance if you don't have an audience. I think the more we react we're just giving him satisfaction. If he's ignored, he has lost. I don't think I'm gonna react anymore. Don't wanna give the prick the satisfaction.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 28, 2008)

****! That's it? This is a like a good soapopera with deranged character. Keep it comin' Lunatic. I'm entertained.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 28, 2008)

Man you need help Dude. You are apparently such a good stats guy. You should recognize that the number of forums for you to post is in the millions and millions. This is the one that you must foist your petard? Really. It's the friggin' internet dude. Kinda like having a conversation on the short bus with people whose eyes are too wide apart.

Move on. Leave us airplane geeks alone. We like each other and get along well.

Also your stats about posts are just that...stats. As Mark Twain once said, there are lies, damn lies and statistics. I could quote your same stats in a completely different light. For starters, one of your top three posters, you moron, was a young kid that has not posted here in about a year. He got an EFFING JOB!!! [we miss you Lanc]


----------



## Hunter368 (Feb 28, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> U dont get into pissing matches with Moderators, no matter how much THEY break the rules, its THEIR rules...[/B]



You know Dan I once questioned how certain things were done by the Mods here. I to thought that the Mods posted too much, were perhaps biased towards the USA point of view, influenced threads too much, were unfair in their justice, etc etc.

Until.....

The little light bulb went off in my tiny brain. I thought just what you posted above. "This is their sandbox, they can and do what they want......if I don't like I can go some where else". The Mods here as just as big fans of WW2 as I am, so why can't they post. 

Now I take the forum as it is, simple as that. I am not saying anything bad about it whatsoever, just that I take it as it is. I gain knowledge from it where ever I can. Anyone who can't to the same.....needs to get a life. If your world is soooo small that you have the time to post and PM people to annoy them......you are a sad sad person. I feel sorry for you that doing this rates sooo high up in your priorities. Dude, Lunatic go spend so time with your wife, or children or family....stop wasting your time here annoying people.

Now......does anyone else here getting tired of all this drama and bitching? I feel like a bunch of chicks here discussing boy problems.  

Lunatic.....I have no problem with you personally. But really just give it up, your not welcomed here. Go give your kids a hug or read them a book or something. Really just go, please. This is sooo stupid grown men acting like this. Just drop it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 28, 2008)

We should put an end to this sillyness.

If we ignore him, he will stop.

BTW, Ive never seen the mods stop any type of discussion early on, about a subject regarding aircraft/weapons/war unless it was blatantly stupid. And that means only a dozen or so.


----------



## Henk (Feb 29, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> He's the old member Lunatic Thor....



I remember reading something about him a while back when I started on this forum.

This idiot PM me as well and I asked Chris what was this all about, because I did not have a clue what this guy was going on about, because the way he said everything he sounded like a nut case.

He needs some very, and I mean very strong medication and a very good, like a person that does wonders head doctor to correct all of his strange thoughts.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 29, 2008)

well i must of been one of the lucky ones I never got a PM. Didn't this **** call horse on his home phone number before?


----------



## seesul (Feb 29, 2008)

Think it´s on time to create a new thread called I GOT A PM FROM AN IDIOT and all members should post it there. I can´t start it as I didn´t get anything yet


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 29, 2008)

I just got one this morning,something about discharging his weapon or some such and that he works for some agency for the usa ? dont really care dont really want to care i'm going back to the breaking news thread


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 29, 2008)

Hunter368 said:


> You know Dan I once questioned how certain things were done by the Mods here. I to thought that the Mods posted too much, were perhaps biased towards the USA point of view, influenced threads too much, were unfair in their justice, etc etc.
> 
> Until.....
> 
> ...



Hunter, great point and yes I'd like to move on away from this. The only reason why I pushed this out toward the membership so they would know where these insane e mails were coming from and those affected by all this could voice their opinions toward this @sshole that his e mails and presence on this site is unwelcome. Yes, I think the thing to do is just ignore the idiot, his posts will be immediately deleted and to everyone else, I suggest you just delete his e mails now that we know what kind of person we're dealing with.

Thread locked!


----------



## evangilder (Feb 29, 2008)

Discharging his weapon....(blew his nose).


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh no - It's That Man Again! Minister of Aggravation and Mysteries at the Office of Twerps. 

But whilst Tommy Handley was funny, RCLunatic was tedious, and I mean really tedious. We're talking about a vendetta that's been going on since 2005.

Yes, that's right kids! Two Thousand.... and Five. Trust me, I **** you not. 


Ooh, I'm getting all nostalgic now! Ahh those halcyon days - Lanc, CC, Nonskimmer, Crippen - I even actually once met someone from this forum, and _that_ was a bizarre story in itself which tangentially led to things I am doing with my time on this Earth now.

Busy life! Moving on! Sad that ol' Looney hasn't.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Mar 3, 2008)

Good to see you stopping by, Medvedya. Been a long time.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 4, 2008)

Welcome back Med!


----------

